# Lifting like a girl - 2013



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is as a sort of cover page for the thread.

Old journal is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/191345-lifting-like-girl-strong-one.html

Started back to weights in July 2012 - at the the wrong gym with no freeweights.. moved gym in August 2012.

----------------------------------------------

*PB's *(updated as I improve them)

Bench: 40kg

Squat: 72.5kg

Deadlift: 95kg

Clean and Press: 30kg

Leg Press: 250kg

Rack Pull: 130kg x2

----------------------------------------------

*WSA Competition dates: *

*
*

19th January 2013 - 1st ever competition

Result: Welsh Champion Masters 82.5kg class - lifts 60kg squat / 35kg bench / 85kg deadlift

11th May 2013 - WSA

to be updated! 

Goals for 2013:

updated to say:

Welsh Novice comp (June or July - date to be confirmed)

Somerset Strongwoman - 10th August

Compete with the BDFPA in December - possibly train as a referee

----------------------------------------------

*Body weight: *

84kg 01/11/12

80.8kg 09/03/13

April - health blip and gain 

84kg 1/5/13

-----------------------------------------------

*End of 2012 workouts*

Normally lift 3 days a week.. end of 2012 was a bit busy and had me lifting 3 days in a row (naughty me).

28.12.12

Squat (back)

20kg to warm up and body squats - hip didn't feel too bad at all 

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x3

40kg 3x5

Overhead press

15kg to warm up

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x3

20kg 3x5

Chest Press

20kg to warm up

30kg 2x5

30kg 3x4

30kg 1x2

-----------------------------------

29.12.12

Squat

20kg and body weight warm up

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x2

60kg 1x2

70kg 1x1

----------------

30.12.12

Deadlifts

60kg warm ups

80kg 1x3

90kg 1x1

100kg failed (got it off the floor though so pleased with that)

90kg 1x1

80kg 3x1

70kg 2x5


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck with the new journal


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck and happy new year, hopefully see you on the 19th


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> good luck and happy new year, hopefully see you on the 19th


Thanks Mike, hope you have a great 2013! Look forward to seeing you.. be sure to come and say hello!  Are you lifting? or just spectating?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good luck with the new journal (subbed)

and have a great new year


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck dude


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck! make sure 2013 is a year to remember.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Good luck! make sure 2013 is a year to remember.


Fingers x'd for the right reasons! 



andyhuggins said:


> Good luck dude


Thanks Andy 



Rykard said:


> good luck with the new journal (subbed)
> 
> and have a great new year


Thanks for your support as always Rykard. 

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

aweosme glad i found this

good luck with the comp and any other goals in 2013

subbed


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks Mike, hope you have a great 2013! Look forward to seeing you.. be sure to come and say hello!  Are you lifting? or just spectating?


spectating, just waiting for my wifes shift rota to come out to see if i can go


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

subbed


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> aweosme glad i found this
> 
> good luck with the comp and any other goals in 2013
> 
> subbed


Cheers buddy!



Tassotti said:


> subbed


 :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> spectating, just waiting for my wifes shift rota to come out to see if i can go


Fingers x'd then  If not catchya in spring


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best for the year ahead .

Sat in nandos typing this


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Happy New Year to you


And to you! 2013 been great so far!



ewen said:


> All the best for the year ahead .
> 
> Sat in nandos typing this


Lucky bugger!

Eldest girl is off to our new one in town tomorrow with her mates.. me I'm having to wait till my birthday in February.. nom nom. Hope you enjoyed and they know strongmen need extra food!

Happy new year to you and your Mrs Ewen!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with the new journal...reading with interest...x


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

daft pic from messing around with the girls.. cropped 'em out!

and some pics from today.. finally the sun shone!





Hit the gym for an hour - literally as it was closing

Bench press

20kg 2x10

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x3

40kg - fail. :whistling: Still can't get the bugger

37.5kg 1x1

35kg 2x3

30kg 2x5

20kg 1x10

Raised Chest Press

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x5

27.5kg 2x4

and that was it.. cut shorter than usual.. but it's a start. Thinking for the comp I'll start at 30kg as that I can rep happily and move up 5kg then either 5kg if I'm feeling strong or 2.5kg to the 37.5kg.

All raw lifts of course. I'm a bit dissapointed still couldn't get that blooming 40kg but that's life.. it'll come soon enough and maybe on the day.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with the new journal...reading with interest...x


Thanks Flubs - hope 2013 is good to you! x


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The adrenaline on the day may just give you that extra umph


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> The adrenaline on the day may just give you that extra umph


I hope so! lol I feel a bit pathetic under 50kg still..

My friend gave me some 'super pump' to try just one serving, but not sure whats in it.. and if it's 'clean' or not.. she doesn't do gear, so I'd think it is but need to research it.. Any idea?

Just to clarify for anyone reading.. I'm not down on anyone doing gear, but it's just I don't and as I'm on anti-depressants and have 'issues' of my own I don't wanna take risks really.



Simon01 said:


> Good luck and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Thanks Simon  and to you too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like your new avi....and on the bench, it's not my favourite thing to do but when I started I couldn't get the freakin' bar up never mind 50kg and now my best is 55kg..and slowly moving upwards...I'm envious of your squats though...I'm going backwards on mine, currently doing bench squats and fronties and all sorts to get my hips mobile and my strength up...fookin annoying cos I hit 85 then started to go backwards!!!..lol...

I suppose they could put us together like those cut and shove cars (errrmm..not sure if that's the right term)...but we'd do well in the comp if we morphed! hahaha....

just having a tease...you will get the press...I'm a right blunderwoman and I made it...eventually...and so will you...bit by bit...and one day...da daaaaaaaaaaa...you will have done it....right?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

and ps...you're only pathetic if you give up and go home on the quit! and you my friend, are NOT a quitter....shurrup!... 

and...I forgot to say I LUV that piccie of the ickle donkey with the ickle chickie...aweeeee...is that your daughter? so cute......


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I like your new avi....and on the bench, it's not my favourite thing to do but when I started I couldn't get the freakin' bar up never mind 50kg and now my best is 55kg..and slowly moving upwards...I'm envious of your squats though...I'm going backwards on mine, currently doing bench squats and fronties and all sorts to get my hips mobile and my strength up...fookin annoying cos I hit 85 then started to go backwards!!!..lol...
> 
> I suppose they could put us together like those cut and shove cars (errrmm..not sure if that's the right term)...but we'd do well in the comp if we morphed! hahaha....
> 
> just having a tease...you will get the press...I'm a right blunderwoman and I made it...eventually...and so will you...bit by bit...and one day...da daaaaaaaaaaa...you will have done it....right?


yeah it'll come one day.. and then I'll be off like a rocket (around the gym with my top over my head cheering as I go.. - ok maybe not but you get the image of joy that'll occur).  Cut n' Shut morphing sounds like a good idea.. just stick my head on a super body please hehe.



KJW said:


> Stick 2.5kg onto the bench and try 37.5kg for a few. Then 40kg will feel exactly the same.


Yeah have maxed up to 37.5kg so far been repping 30 and 35kg along with incline bench and even OHP to try and up my strength a bit.. just not there yet.. one day. 



Flubs said:


> and ps...you're only pathetic if you give up and go home on the quit! and you my friend, are NOT a quitter....shurrup!...
> 
> and...I forgot to say I LUV that piccie of the ickle donkey with the ickle chickie...aweeeee...is that your daughter? so cute......


hehe no not quitting. and yeah that's my youngest daughter (I have 3), with a yard shetland.. my lad is.. just a tad taller.. so she is more comfortable up close to the little uns.. can't say I blame her when my boy would be like an elephant standing next to us!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today.. body needed it too.. I was tempted to go to the gym about 4 or 5 times but stopped myself! lol Slight ache in arms, shoulder, hip and lower back.. so defo needed it!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

forgot to update here..

Squats 3.1.13

(shoulder not quite right so didin't do OHP and bench - not long since did bench either).

20kg warm up (and body weight)

40kg warm up (stupid hip)

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x4

60kg 1x2

40kg 3x5

Straight leg deadlift

20kg (2x10kg dumbells)

3x10

Leg extensions

3x8 25kg

Had super pump in me and wraps on for 50 and 60kg. Not sure it made a massive difference except at end I'm not tired, and my eyes were twitching and right one drooping slightly!! WTF I know! Girls were well freaked by it and I couldn't even feel it happening. Think I'll be giving that a miss in future.

Looking back my lifts were faster, but I had an awful day yesterday really was a face ache all day.. literally! 

so.. no super pump for me! lol clearly too much of a girl!

Rest day today.. wrapped up in uni work.. looking forward to deads tomorrow afternoon.  2 weeks today till comp..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong benching Jane

beautiful location in the pics aswell where is that looks familiar ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> strong benching Jane
> 
> beautiful location in the pics aswell where is that looks familiar ?


Cheers Rick, bit dissapointed with my bench at the moment, shoulder is twinging (not sure what i've done) and no progression for a bit now.  Was hoping to get 40kg in the comp but not looking likely I am a weak thing under 40kg everytime I try it can't even get it off my chest! 

I live just outside Llanelli - so that is Pembrey Beach (SW Wales) looks over at the Gower.  We moved here 5 years ago now and love it. I ride there sometimes too which is fab as it's 6 miles long and have had a gallop too at one point (thanks to my boy being in a show off mood with two other strong boys). Did enjoy though!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

OHP (shoulder still sore so no bench). gotta bench lightly this week though.

15kg warm ups 2x10

20kg 3x5

25kg 3x2 (I can only manage 2 reps without looking pants). lol

Pendley rows 20kg 5x5

Deadlift

40kg warm ups

80kg 3x3

90kg 3x1 - working on form and got it almost perfect.. knees bent a tiny bit but no hitching 

80kg 2x3

60kg 2x10 for cardio

Assisted pull ups (6 plate up)

2x8


----------



## jamiepeters29 (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck should see you at the comp!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jamiepeters29 said:


> Good luck should see you at the comp!


Hey and welcome!  Hope you enjoy the site.. you lifting at the comp? hope you do well.. I'm gonna be a bundle of nerves on the day I expect. I won't be lifting much as first comp and been struggling with depth / form since starting out in July. Just wanna get 3 clear lifts! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

*8/1/13*

Really brief but.. here I am! I did it! 40kg bench press is MINE! Been chasing that for months now.

bench

20kg 2x10

30kg 2x4

35kg 2x1

37.5kg 1x1

40kg 1x1 - NEW PB!

incline bench

20kg 2x8

25kg 3x5

27.5kg 1x3

25kg 2x5

Shoulder still sore but narrower grip on bar helped so fingers x'd. it's sore now but will pop some pills and hope it settles.. this was the last bench session before the 19th.. so 10 days rest will help.

*10/1/13*

Tonights lift was late, and alone.. I was knackered before going but enjoyed generally.

Squats

20kg warm up / body weight for depth

40kg 2x5

60kg 2x2 (plus one fail - thank goodness I asked a familiar face to spot me).

40kg 3x5

Face Pulls

22.5kg 3x10

Pendley Rows

15kg 5x5

15mins cross trainer - Intervals 3 mins fast, 1 min as fast as can, 1 min slower (x3)

Stretches to finish


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> *8/1/13*
> 
> Really brief but.. here I am! *I did it! **40kg bench press is MINE!** Been chasing that for months now. *bench
> 
> Stretches to finish


CONGRATULATIONS I NEVER DOUBTED YOU MISSIS... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Congrats on the new PB





Flubs said:


> CONGRATULATIONS I NEVER DOUBTED YOU MISSIS... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Thanks SO much both!  I'm really chuffed.. and a bit stunned! lol

I actually lay on the bench after took me a few seconds to realise I had actually done it! :lol:

Just hope I can do it on the day.. am looking forward to the comp. Knee / wrist straps have arrived, ordered smelling salts and generally ready for the week to fly by - I have tons on this weekend with Uni work so it'll soon be monday again.. and friday after that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done on the new PB  Bet you are pleased with that


----------



## jamiepeters29 (Sep 20, 2012)

ye the sites great! Im lifting in the bpo flight, havent done a comp in over a year so nervous myself but it all helps on the day when the adrenaline kicks in. Its the first time using my squat suit as well so my depth is a bit dodgy but getting there! Just take your time, i made a few mistakes in my first comp like racking the weight before the referee told me to so i failed my heaviest squat although i lifted it......gotta make mistakes to learn i suppose.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jamiepeters29 said:


> ye the sites great! Im lifting in the bpo flight, havent done a comp in over a year so nervous myself but it all helps on the day when the adrenaline kicks in. Its the first time using my squat suit as well so my depth is a bit dodgy but getting there! Just take your time, i made a few mistakes in my first comp like racking the weight before the referee told me to so i failed my heaviest squat although i lifted it......gotta make mistakes to learn i suppose.


Hey Jamie,

I went to see the last WSA comp in November, and saw people failed for racking early on squats and on bench, and also dropping the weights after deadlifting. Felt gutted for them so am going to have to keep my head in gear for sure! 

I am getting butterflies now when I think about it but my main concern is the snow!!  typical that it's hitting heavy tomorrow and am really hoping it doesn't stop play!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Night before first comp.. eek!

Weight this morning 81.8kg so hopeful to weigh into 82.5kg class tomorrow. Hope so! 

Travelling up with training buddy / ref - hubby staying home with the kids due to bad weather and snow.. don't want them playing up the babysitter. lol

So.. packed lunch of sorts is made, hoping there is cafe of sorts there too. Gonna pack my bag shortly.. most of my stuff is there, oh and protein powder packed thanks to 2 samples. bottle of lucazade also for energy.. and if I'm really desperate a sample of warrior for caffeine but not gonna take that in a one shot as can't handle that much caffeine.

That's me...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GERRRRERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :

Breathe deep, remember you're doing this for yourself and BIG PANTS!!! to everyone else, gird your loins gal and leeeeeeeefffffft that weight....you can do it, you know it, I know it....I'll be thinking of you....not wishing you luck cos you WILL be doing your best, and you WILL NOT dissapoint anyone...you got balls missis...

errrrrm...oop....I said balls :blush: I'm going to hell! but hey..it's worth it for you and your comp! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> Night before first comp.. eek!
> 
> Weight this morning 81.8kg so hopeful to weigh into 82.5kg class tomorrow. Hope so!
> 
> ...


hope it goes good for you


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> hope it goes good for you


Cheers


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for the rep - do us proud


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GERRRRERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> ...


We must've been posting at the same time!! so sorry for seeming rude ((hugs)) Just seeing this now... I DID IT!!!

You're talk and boost worked hun, thank you!



Rykard said:


> hope it goes good for you





Rykard said:


> thanks for the rep - do us proud


it did and I did!! lol

Ok.. what you want to know now..

Squat - 60kg

Bench - 35kg (failed 40kg but hey-ho)

Deadlift - 85kg (NEW PB)! 

finished with 180kg for first comp and came home with a trophy as the champion of Welsh Open Powerlifting 2013 - 82.5kg class


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

The link won't work but well done...that is brilliant, really brilliant....I feel so very chuffed for you.....I really do....awweeee...go missis..cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...well and truly repped.....

by the way what do you mean when you say you finished on 180? You actually did a 180 dead? Holeeee smoleeee.......


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

View attachment 108240


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> The link won't work but well done...that is brilliant, really brilliant....I feel so very chuffed for you.....I really do....awweeee...go missis..cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...well and truly repped.....
> 
> by the way what do you mean when you say you finished on 180? You actually did a 180 dead? Holeeee smoleeee.......


No sadly the 180 deadlift is for another day.. and not likely this year! lol

180 is the total of the three top lifts; 60 (squat), 35 (bench) and 85 (deadlift).  it's a score that goes on a sheet and then when you're super duper it's like a league table. lol and you can see progression through comps by building your personal number of course. 

Thanks for the rep.. gotta sort that vid.. not sure why it's not showing. *scratches head*


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> We must've been posting at the same time!! so sorry for seeming rude ((hugs)) Just seeing this now... I DID IT!!!
> 
> You're talk and boost worked hun, thank you!
> 
> ...


way to go :thumb: :beer:

only problem is you've now set the bat soooooooo high lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> way to go :thumb: :beer:
> 
> only problem is you've now set the bat soooooooo high lol


lol if only that were true!! believe me I was the lowest lifting girl (just on the squts and bench admittedly) and by about 30kg or more on the deadlift.. so work to do! 

thanks though!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mixture of dumbbell (shoulders and bicep) work today.

Front raises

Shoulder press

Lateral Raises

Bicep Curls

Hammer curls

Overhead Press - Barbell (20kg) and 25kg sets of 10 and 5 respectively to failure on the 25kg's

10mins cross trainer

Light session just recovery and for my mental health as much as anything.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Congratulations  x


Thanks  Really appreciate the support. :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

am still training.. just forgot to update log - sorry!

Turns out I broke some records on my numbers pulled - for my age and weight category (being a girl clearly helps.. and being old).

I've been in the news this week locally:

http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/Jane-lifts-way-record-book/story-18001014-detail/story.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done on the win Jane  You must be well chuffed. You lift more than I can without my straps. Anything over 70kg and my grip goes ! lol

Excellent stuff


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well done on the win Jane  You must be well chuffed. You lift more than I can without my straps. Anything over 70kg and my grip goes ! lol
> 
> Excellent stuff


Thanks Cheeky  yeah was a great comp and already working toward May - wanna top my numbers and get into 200kg total if I can. 

I've managed the 90kg deadlift clean now (couldn't quite do it clean before so went for 85kg on the day of the comp), so onwards for the 100kg now and I'll be happy to add 10kg - 20kg to my squat and then another 5-10kg to my bench hopefully (that is my slowest).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks Cheeky  yeah was a great comp and already working toward May - wanna top my numbers and get into 200kg total if I can.
> 
> I've managed the 90kg deadlift clean now (couldn't quite do it clean before so went for 85kg on the day of the comp), so onwards for the 100kg now and I'll be happy to add 10kg - 20kg to my squat and then another 5-10kg to my bench hopefully (that is my slowest).


Seems like you are well on the right track. Bench is my weak area atm, need to bring my upper body up to speed with my legs ! Lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Seems like you are well on the right track. Bench is my weak area atm, need to bring my upper body up to speed with my legs ! Lol


Me too! lol Riding has kept my legs strong but my arms weaker.. chest is just not there really though am working on it of course.  and a shoulder issue hasn't helped. Ahh we'll get there.. love the challenge.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Squats

Body Weight

20kg warm ups 2x10

40kg 1x10

60kg 2x2 (wraps)

70kg 1x1 (wraps) messy, 1x1 failed

60kg 1x2 (wraps)

40kg 1x15 raw - yes high numbers for cardio and to work on forgetting about depth and just going for it..

straight leg deadlift

10kg dumbbells each hand

3x10


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Quick update.. still going strong. 

New programme to de-load slightly and allow a bit more core strength to build (hopefully) working well and no pain in my hip when I squat at the moment. 

next comp planned for May so bit of time then will go onto a pre-comp plan. 

I'm heading into exam period at Uni and have my first test tomorrow, the a big one in March then onslaught in May. perfect timing for the comp. lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

another quick update as flying through..

90kg deads for 3 reps achieved and moving onto 5 reps soon I hope 

Clean and press progressed to 27.5kg - 30g clean but not pressed fully.

First event training went brilliantly - really enjoyed and looking forward to getting my hands on some strongman kit next week hopefully. 

May comp not happening for me, but aiming for BDFPA in summer and December.  also training as a ref to help the welsh comps.

Still training 5-6 days a week and loving it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

glad to hear the training is still going well, and good luck in the exams


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> glad to hear the training is still going well, and good luck in the exams


Thanks Cheeky  Hoping not to have to do too many exams.. managing to pass my assignments with good enough grades that I 'should' be able to avoid exams I hope - I hate the stress of it all! All done by end of May then summer can commence.  looking forward to riding and gym of course!

Will try and drop by more often.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Excellent progress - sorry I haven't posted as much of late - back now!
> 
> How do you feel with the deads?


Thanks for dropping by! sorry didn't see this till now.

came in to report on my deadlifts! lol

No 1rpm PB but got lots of repping PB's.. do they count? i dunno but I'm pleased overall.

Deadlifts:

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x10

80kg 1x5

90kg 3x3 (rep pb by 1 set)

85kg 2x5 (rep pb as never rep'd this)

80kg 2x5

70kg 1x13 (rep pb by 8)

60kg 1x15 (rep pb by 5)

I must admit it seems a bit impossible at the moment to get 30kg on my deads in just 7 weeks (8 if I train the same week as the comp). I would be happy with 1 rep at 120kg to be honest, I'd be over the frigging moon!

But for now I'm trying to get that 100kg fully - I did it tonight again to over my knee's but then it's stuck.

So.. this weeks plan is 1rpm of 95kg and then rep 90kg's I think and then try 100kg the week after? maybe that will beat the stall?

When I look back to January's comp I am proud, and I am progressing, so I'm trying to hang onto that fact.. I did 85kg once on comp day as a pb for me, so maybe if I can get to 110kg or the 115kg mark then I can manage 120kg on the day.

Feeling a bit low tonight but trying to stay positive and keep my eye on the bigger picture.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah keep your eyes on the bigger picture, it will come, you just need to keep working away.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah keep your eyes on the bigger picture, it will come, you just need to keep working away.


Thanks Cheeky  gonna try 5kg increases and see how they go. Am half considering deadlift and OHP twice a week even if it's lower level of sets on one of the sessions? not sure if this is wise though.

Smolov junior was recommended by Ewen too so there is an option of that:



> Smolov Jr is a 3 week routine/rep scheme (although many have stretched it out to 4 or even 6 weeks). It's less difficult than the similar base cycle of the full Smolov and is better suited to more lifts (e.g., it works well for bench). The routine is as follows:
> 
> Week 1 (SETSxREPSxWEIGHT)
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

I've no idea on how to increase overall strength, the way I do it is to train all the areas individually. I dunno really Ewen is the man to ask.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> I would do some partial deadlifts then either in power rack or with boxes. This will focus the muscles coming in to play when you get above kneee height. I did this for a few weeks before going back to floor deads and the power increase really took me by surprise. It's worth trying, hits the weak point and in the long run you'll see the benefits


This is a good idea for 2nd session  I was thinking of something lighter than full on deads - so back not hammered completely.. and the thigh is always the sticking point. I have been doing rack pulls but not often enough. 

Thanks!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> This is as a sort of cover page for the thread.
> 
> Old journal is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/191345-lifting-like-girl-strong-one.html
> 
> ...


Very dedicated girl well done Jane thats good weight your lifting you should be well proud


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Very dedicated girl well done Jane thats good weight your lifting you should be well proud


Thanks  hard to remember sometimes when we're chasing the next weight on the bar


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck Jane, It's people like you who inspire me to want to be fitter and stronger, so thanks for the boost of motivation!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks  hard to remember sometimes when we're chasing the next weight on the bar


Well keep doing what your have been as its working a treat,,well done


----------



## jamiepeters29 (Sep 20, 2012)

progressing well keep at it!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jane my lovely thing...you are gonna smash it at the comp and as long as you do your best on the day you will have won no matter what right? Cos the biggest win is against yourself.....so c'mawn missis...gimme a root toot toot... :bounce:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

hehe thanks all! 

Feeling brighter this morning - though off to finally (8 days later) get my foot checked - just so I can rule out anything fractured and move on to support, ice and elevation for as long as it needs.. not gonna stop training but I can go easy in between at least. 

Flubs - you're a star and that has to be a full on root toot toot! 

I just know the day will be amazing for being a whirlwind and if nothing else I'll get a t-shirt! gotta be worth the entry just for that! lol

Squats and stone work on tuesday - with the promise of getting pushed hard on the squats, so that'll do me good (in a horrible way of course).


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Training with a broken foot?? That's nuts!


LOL Nah I was pretty certain it wasn't broken - I've had a broken toe before and it was really sore, I couldn't walk on it for a start! lol this iwas a plate side on (unloading it from a rack pull so it fell down on it's thin edge onto my foot), I had massive bruising straight away, never actually thought it was blood but it turns out that's what it is, it had a big bleed inside (haematoma) and that has drained into the cavity in the bones of my foot, so is causing more pain over the last few days than the original day. they were lovely at the hospital, usual stuff of tubi grip, ice / ibuprofen for inflamation, elevation and rest.. instructed not to lift other than seated lifts i.e. shoulder press / bench etc for a week to 10 days.

Will see how it goes on that one though, I have to go into uni on Tuesday, collect my stone and am training before Uni over there, so might keep the pain meds up and be naughty that day. .. will see how it is before that though. 6 weeks she reckoned it would be good as new but after 3 weeks it would be fine to train on as long as I rested it after. and I'm already 8 days into that time. 

I did have to laugh at her obvservation that powerlifting was great for my bone density later in life that my bones would 'thank me'! lol

Just glad it's not broken! lol I didn't think it was but was beginning to think maybe there was a fracture / partial break rather than full.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> That's mental. Hope you're ok!


yeah it's all good, just go gentle on it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

when and which comp are you training for hum, ( sorry for being lazy and not reading dont get much time on here lol)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> when and which comp are you training for hum, ( sorry for being lazy and not reading dont get much time on here lol)


Hope you're doing well today Rick and enjoying too! 

Don't apologise for asking.. lol these things move faster than lightening sometimes.

I'm training for the Wales Strongest Woman - to be held in Cardiff on 12th May.

The events are:

event 1:

standard deadlift-120kg for reps(suits and straps allowed)-head to head

event 2:

yoke-180kg 15m-head to head

event 3:

axle- 40kg for reps-head to head

event 4

medley- 70kg farmers into 80kg duckwalk both 15m-head to head

event 5:

atlas stone-80kg over low yoke for reps

75 second time limit on all event

I wish I could say I could do one of these.. but I can't.. YET! :whistling: so for me this is a first outing into strongwoman and the hope and drive of myself to try my damnest to get the lifts up as much as I can.

Given the 'rest' status of my foot today session was modified:

Face Pulls

27kg 3x15

Dumbbell

Shoulder press (seated)

5kg each hand

3x8

Rear delts

5kg each hand

3x8

Chest Press

20kg 2x10

30kg 2x5

Assisted pull ups

6th plate up 3x5

7th plate up 2x3

Pec deck

6kg each arm

3x10

Standing OHP (on freeweight machine to gauge my foot)

20kg 2x5

OHP from rack

20kg 3x5

25kg 2x3

not the most exciting session but seeing a bit of progression on the assisted pull ups and the OHP felt fine on my shoulder, where as the bench hurt it.. so I'm thinking my body defo prefers OHP at the moment!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome hun, if i can well pop down and root you on 

Dont worry about not doing them weights 6 weeks ago i couldnt do any of the weights i did today, sometimes being down for a comp that is beyond you current lifts does wonders for training IMO, plus challenges yourself to improve gains my respect hun for sure

wish you luck and smooth training from now till then  :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> awesome hun, if i can well pop down and root you on
> 
> Dont worry about not doing them weights 6 weeks ago i couldnt do any of the weights i did today, sometimes being down for a comp that is beyond you current lifts does wonders for training IMO, plus challenges yourself to improve gains my respect hun for sure
> 
> wish you luck and smooth training from now till then  :thumb:


That would be fantastic to meet you!  Simon Johnston might be reffing the day I think so you'll have a friendly face to natter too other than me of course!  @secondhandsoul said she might pop along too as it's not far from her. 

I'm really worried about my DL and OHP if I'm honest but training hard and hoping for that something extra to come my way.  Eating massive for me too.. 1900 cals today which is an increase as I'm trianing early tomorrow morning with a strongwoman who reps 170kg hehe she's fab and really nice too. Early start then off to uni afterwards.

Today's training:

Deadlifts -

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x5

80kg 2x2 - felt too heavy (not long since last deads so listened to my back)

70kg 4x5

Lat pull downs

20kg 1x10

50kg (pb) 3x8

Seated rows

30kg 3x8

40kg 1x5

Farmers walk

30kg each hand (PB) x4 (raw no belt)

Duck Walk - Video to follow

40kg (dumbbell held on it's end) x2 (with belt)

Foot felt a bit sore after this.. so behaved and stopped.

Progress shots from 6 months - same weight nothing fantastic to report. Guess people who have been saying I'm changing in my body are seeing what the camera has, not miraculous but changes all the same.  I've not been trying to drop my weight much to be honest, get fit and stronger.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brief OHP session

20kg 1x8

25kg 1x5

27.5 2x2

25kg 1x5

20kg 2x5

Feeling tired and sick - this was a stop gap to a day off tomorrow.. think I need the rest, it's hubby's birthday and we're off out for a harvester breakfast in the morning (no kids) and party tea in the evening so should be feeling stronger Friday.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today.. and hubby's birthday so 'feed' day.  big breakfast this morning at the premier inn pub / restaurant.. lovely deal and no kids was bliss!!

Party tea tonight with our girls.. movie night then back to training tomorrow.

I took a 'cat nap' earlier.. turned into 3 hours as hubby felt sorry for me as I clearly needed the sleep to sleep that long.. I did and boy was I out for the count!! hope I sleep tonight though. lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlifts

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

80kg 1x3

90kg 1x1

95kg 1x1 PB

90kg 2x1

80kg 2x3

70kg 3x5

60kg 1x10

Rack Pulls (from just above knees)

60kg 1x10

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x5

120kg 2x3

100kg 1x5

60kg 1x20 for cardio

Pendley Rows

20kg 1x10

40kg 1x2

30kg 3x5

20kg 2x10

Done


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats on the PB. Stronf stuff! Just recently got my gf into deadlifting and she still has a fair way to go but it's now her favourite movement.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Congrats on the PB. Stronf stuff! Just recently got my gf into deadlifting and she still has a fair way to go but it's now her favourite movement.


Thanks  Good luck to your GF - I started off DL 50kg last summer so the road is long.. and for me pretty slow.. but progression is key eh!

I prefer DL's to bench / squats, but love clean and press too 

I keep doing too many sets before my top numbers, so think I need to lessen them.. *slaps own wrist*


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You lift heavier than some males I know 

Well done


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> You lift heavier than some males I know
> 
> Well done


Thanks Maddocks! You've just made my day!!  first time I've been told that.. I'm chuffed to be deadlifting more than my body weight (I'm 82kg) and also only 9kg to go on my squats now too..

My rows were a bit lighter than I'd have liked today - haven't done them for a while but am trying to start lifting atlas stones and heard they're good for them.. so they're firmly back in my routine now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE JANEY!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :clap: :clap: :clap:

*THAZZMAGURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL*


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE JANEY!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> *THAZZMAGURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL*


hehe thanks!  I was chuffed.. but really REALLY want that 100kg clean now.. sod keeps sticking just over my knee's... not long now though.. it's within my grasp I can smell it! :lol:

tomorrow I'm training at home, got 15kg sack of sand, a 22kg sack of gravel and a 50kg atlas stone to master! 

My 8 year old has asked to train with me tomorrow.. she's gonna do my girlie dumbbells and a tyre flip (car sized tyre that holds my stone) in the garden with me! This summer is gonna be interesting!! :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> hehe thanks!  I was chuffed.. but really REALLY want that 100kg clean now.. sod keeps sticking just over my knee's... not long now though.. it's within my grasp I can smell it! :lol:
> 
> tomorrow I'm training at home, got 15kg sack of sand, a 22kg sack of gravel and a 50kg atlas stone to master!
> 
> My 8 year old has asked to train with me tomorrow.. she's gonna do my girlie dumbbells and a tyre flip (car sized tyre that holds my stone) in the garden with me! This summer is gonna be interesting!! :bounce:


Good for her wanting to train with her mammie...cool! I've got legs tomorrow...if I make it....currently deciding whether I should get tr[Redacted]d or not. lol.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good for her wanting to train with her mammie...cool! I've got legs tomorrow...if I make it....currently deciding whether I should get trollied or not. lol.


If you're tempted.. DO IT!!! 

you can train in the afternoon after a shed full of water, or know you had a fun night and give it a miss. 

I know, was so cute of my girl, she's strong and tall for her age, and unbelievable has the hint of a washboard tummy - no flab at all, literally straight up and down. loves running and swimming so she'll be perfect for weights.. not sure she'll like a dirty tyre but hey you never know! if she finds a spider I'm in for a screaming crying mess though!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck with your goals


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

loganator said:


> Good luck with your goals


Thanks 

Just finished tidying up the garden and then it'll be playtime.. after a cuppa


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Had a lovely play in the garden.. 

kids enjoyed doing circuits of trampoline, shoulder press, tyre flips, front raises, running and more trampoline. 

Me..

I did 22kg 'sack' of stones (which is bundled up to be more firm)

5x5 from ground to retaining wall which is 4'

Used good form for stones  which was main point of the exercise.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Squats

BW and 20kg to warm up

40kg 1x 10

50kg 1x5

60kg 1x4

65kg 1x2

70kg 3x2

65kg 1x2

60kg 1x5

50kg 2x5

40kg 1x10

Stop Squats

20kg 1x8

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x2 - bit messy

30kg 2x5

Leg Press

150kg 1x5 , 3x8

SLDL

20kg 3x10

Farmers holds

30kg a hand - no straps

20 seconds x5

cardio

20 mins dreadmill

9% incline and 4.5mph

(first since I hurt my foot)

Dare I say.. I enjoyed squats today! Lot more confident and seeing progress is nice too. I didn't use the butt table just the side rails set to the right height. Looking at a vid or two I need a tiny bit more depth but raw apart from belt and on my own is a big step forward for me. 

First rep of the 70kg my butt lead coming up but worked on stopping this as I did second rep, will need to work on that hesitancy in first rep as it's pretty regular.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Nice one. Set a leg press PB for myself. Love Sunday in the gym.


Fantastic!  Well done! now I'm off to sub to your thread cos I never know where to find it! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Clean and press / OHP today

Facepulls 3x15 27kg

OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 2x5

27kg 1x2

25kg 3x5

20kg 1x5

Clean and press

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 1x7

25kg 1x7

22.5kg 3x7

20kg 1x10

Lat pull downs

40kg 3x10

Narrow grip seated row

3x8

Wide grip seated row

3x8

pec deck

6kg a hand 3x10


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Will have all the updates from this past week up tomorrow. I'm off early for a 3 mile run as punishment for the amount of chocolate I've eaten today. Not something I usually bother with but today I really let myself down. BOAK.


lol I'm halfway through two eggs.. I resign myself to chocolate, I'm a miserable moo if I don't get easter eggs! :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

it's been 24 days since my last confession! 

in that time I've had a pregnancy joy, and a miscarriage low..

I'm back in the gym regularly for the last week after a slow recovery week. My numbers seem to have been hit on DL so my main goal is to get that back up. My weight is up slightly too at 84kg.. but not too bad.

Now for motivation.. 2 weeks and a few days.. till my next competition!! I've decided to do the WSA comp on May 11th (same fed as my last comp). Hoping to record pb's but if not then at least break my lifts from January in Deadlift and squat and give it all I can in bench. I'll be testing my bench tomorrow for the first time in a while.

Also got two strongwoman comps lined up (one date to be confirmed, and the other in August). Novice level so do-able. 

Rocking and a rolling as we do in life.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How did the bench test go?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> How did the bench test go?


Brilliant!! I'm stoked to say I got my PB today and easier than I had it before! 

Will have to test going over it next week and will easily add progression in the comp I reckon.

Shoulder still aching so adding rotator cuff work and backing off on assistance other than tricep and rotator.  Straight benching to continue.

2 Sessions today - Bench and then Cardio in the afternoon:

ardio session done

30 mins Run / Walk transitions (90 second run, 120 second walk) for 20 of those minutes and then 10 mins walk at 10% incline / 5mph

10 mins cross trainer

15 mins walk 5mph 6% incline

defo step up in the cardio stakes and works doing it with hubby as we nattered some of the time and I showed him a few machines (leg curl, chest press etc as he's still getting used to them.. or not cos he pulls faces and then moans). :lol: he needs to get on the dumbbells like I showed him the other day but not sure weights are his interest yet! lol give me time.. 

application sent off  Ready to rumble on the 11th May. I might be in the weight class above though as I sit around 84kg naturally and am 84.6 this morning so need to trim off to get to the <82.5kg I was in before or go into the 90kg class.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

2kg shouldn't be too hard to drop, better than going into 90kg

Tell hubby that you can lift more than him  or have A sticker reward chart,


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> 2kg shouldn't be too hard to drop, better than going into 90kg
> 
> Tell hubby that you can lift more than him  or have A sticker reward chart,


LMAO at hubby tactics.. I'll keep nagging.. I called him a gym bunny today.. oops! 

yeah I should be able to do the drop of weight - got 16 days and eating clean and dropping carbs a bit.. though sweet potato threw me off tonight! *slaps own head*

I don't really wanna go into the 90kgs if I can help it, my body just seems to sit around the 84-85 mark naturally. I'd got down to 80kg and then had health hick up recently which stopped me training as back was playing up.

It should come without anything too strict and if all else fails.. i'll do a few days of keto.  then eat tons before I lift! lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sweet potato rocks, you tried dropping carbs after 4pm? I dropped a few LB doing that, meat and veg only for evening meal

My backs playing up from rugby, Ive invested in a back support, awesome piece of kit. I assume youve looked into this already tho

Could always shave ya head, thats a bit of weight


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> Sweet potato rocks, you tried dropping carbs after 4pm? I dropped a few LB doing that, meat and veg only for evening meal
> 
> My backs playing up from rugby, Ive invested in a back support, awesome piece of kit. I assume youve looked into this already tho
> 
> Could always shave ya head, thats a bit of weight


Pretty sure I won't have to go as far as shaving my head.. 84kg dead this morning and back on track after a weekend of odd cheats (had a day out yesterday with the girls). So all good. 

Squats

warm ups BW and 20kg

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x3

60kg 1x2

65kg 1x2

67.5kg 1x2

65kg 1x2

62.5kg 3x2 - with trainer

60kg 5x2 - with trainer

60kg 5x2

50kg 3x5

Fronties

20kg 3x5

bottom ups

20kg 2x5

Done!

Notes - tired before I went but went anyhow.

Depth was a bit poor and form check with PT was really useful for getting my arms in more (narrower grip on bar) and powering with legs more than butt / back. He was mystified by the form of butt out I was taught by someone who is a PL.. :eyeroll: His form made a lot more sense.

So.. result is I'm knackered now and aching in bits I don't normally ache (back of shoulder blades and abs). lol

Legs are aching and final sets I did alone I worked on depth.

Generally a bit dispondent on my form / depth but working on it and will squat next Tuesday (if the gym is shut due to bank hols) and then the following time will be the saturday in the comp.  the new form will help and may just get me past my sticking points. 

still looking forward to it and working sets of 60kg are my max comp weight from January.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlifts:

40kg warm ups 2x10

60kg 1x5

80kg 1x3

85kg 1x1

90kg 1x1

95kg 1x1 - bit messy

90kg 2x1

80kg 3x3

60kg 3x7

Trap Bar - Deadlift and hold for as long as I could

50kg x1

60kg x3

Tight form and faster action on the 60kg's

No vids as only managed 80kg x2 last week and 70kg week before so recovery was in my mind to test how I went.. 95kg was messy but I knew it would be but locked it out and no hitching.  just slow and laboured.. BUT it's my pb and really pleased to be back in the 90kg's before comp!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

we could be friends ................

(i lift like a girl too ) :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

dirtymusket1 said:


> we could be friends ................
> 
> (i lift like a girl too ) :thumb:


lol reps.. and you can be my friend.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Jane :wub: :wub: :wub:

Now i have ONE friend :clap:

:innocent:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

dirtymusket1 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Jane :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Now i have ONE friend :clap:
> 
> :innocent:


Me too!!

Gardening, swimming etc.. but no training! Wednesday events training but no more training till comp on Saturday.. and errr 90kg class! 84kg remains holding fast and to be honest my head is not in it..

Looking forward to the comp though  and PB's! lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Gardening, swimming etc.. but no training! Wednesday events training but no more training till comp on Saturday.. and errr 90kg class! 84kg remains holding fast and to be honest my head is not in it..
> 
> Looking forward to the comp though  and PB's! lol


Jane! you have lots of friends....I'm sure of it....I'm a "t'internet friend" ain't I?

errr.....or is there something you ain't telling me?.....:sad:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Jane! you have lots of friends....I'm sure of it....I'm a "t'internet friend" ain't I?
> 
> errr.....or is there something you ain't telling me?.....:sad:


course you are babe and always will be!! ((hugs)) it was a joke that's all ((hugs))))))) for a Wednesday (and insomnia in my case). x x


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

quick update.. yesterday it was



I really must learn the word with 2 letters starting in N... and ending with O!

Thankfully we didn't shovel it all - about an hour of it, and then we got a text from the horse yard owner saying she has a JCB coming as there were about another 8 piles of the stuff to be spread on the yard and along and seriously SERIOUSLY long track into the property.. cup of tea followed!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> it's been 24 days since my last confession!
> 
> in that time I've had a pregnancy joy, and a miscarriage low..
> 
> ...


Love you spirit Jane  we could all learn a little in here me thinks


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Love you spirit Jane  we could all learn a little in here me thinks


Thanks Rick.. seems this was a high and today is the low.. I've crashed big time.. no sleep last night, mind a total mess and I keep having the urge to say **** it and give up powerlifting completely.

Another few days and it'll pass, but I do think I need to streamline my plans a bit, I've gone off on a high recently plannign all sorts - my condition is far too much like bi-polar but faster cycling and for just a bit there I thought maybe I was 'cured'. I haven't been taking my medication properly either so gotta get back on that as well.

Supposed to be doing the comp on Saturday but it's really not gonna happen at this rate. I am gutted and feeling guilty for my friends who support me but don't think I can do it, I just need to pull myself out of this (again).

So.. there we are.. the is me at bottom.. I'll be back up a bit soon.. my first point of call is the gym and to lift - endorphin's needed.

Thanks for dropping by though ((hugs)) and I know you've your own struggles with training etc so always here if you fancy a natter (pm or FB).


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks Rick.. seems this was a high and today is the low.. I've crashed big time.. no sleep last night, mind a total mess and I keep having the urge to say **** it and give up powerlifting completely.
> 
> Another few days and it'll pass, but I do think I need to streamline my plans a bit, I've gone off on a high recently plannign all sorts - my condition is far too much like bi-polar but faster cycling and for just a bit there I thought maybe I was 'cured'. I haven't been taking my medication properly either so gotta get back on that as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane 

what ever is for the best for you health at the end of the day there will be plenty more comps and its hard enough focusing when mind is on track let alone all over the show, I know this better than most, ups and downs, rough with the smooth as they say

Hope things get back on track for you hun


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks Jane
> 
> what ever is for the best for you health at the end of the day there will be plenty more comps and its hard enough focusing when mind is on track let alone all over the show, I know this better than most, ups and downs, rough with the smooth as they say
> 
> Hope things get back on track for you hun


Thanks Rick , I will.. as you say rough with the smooth. I ended up doing tai chi (from you tube) last night to get through panic attack etc so really gotta listen to my body / mind at the moment. There is a class locally on monday so might nip along then and do one occasionally even just fortnightly. It's that or try karate again. it helps just being able to exercise.

I think getting back in the gym is ultimately what I need too - haven't lifted since friday last week and it's killing me!

anyway.. dusting myself off as soon as I can and get back to it.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like a cheat meal and a bottle of wine is in order, then book a baby sitter and get down the gym and punish yourself for the extra onion baji you ate even though you were full

Take care


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you thought about yoga? It's nice and relaxing thinking just about getting into a stretch and tryin to keep yourself there. Never tried tai-chi though but I find only having to focus on one thing for a while does help my mind.

Sounds like you know how to pick yourself back up and get back on tip top form already though, wish you the best with it. Know what a struggle it is with mental health!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Jane.....whatever you decide to do is your decision and you know what is best. You won't be letting anyone down at all. No point in taking something on if your not 100 per cent there, either mentally or physically. Hope you get some sleep tonight missis. Xx


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> Sounds like a cheat meal and a bottle of wine is in order, then book a baby sitter and get down the gym and punish yourself for the extra onion baji you ate even though you were full
> 
> Take care


thanks -

Chocolate helped (don't drink) and ice-cream! lol ooops..



Laurat10 said:


> Have you thought about yoga? It's nice and relaxing thinking just about getting into a stretch and tryin to keep yourself there. Never tried tai-chi though but I find only having to focus on one thing for a while does help my mind.
> 
> Sounds like you know how to pick yourself back up and get back on tip top form already though, wish you the best with it. Know what a struggle it is with mental health!


Yeah did think about yoga, never tried it my balance sucks but would be worth trying, will see if any local classes. I might go along to the tai chi on monday though and give it a go as a 'recovery' light session and see how I like it.  won't be a regular thing but might be something for occasions like recently and in between breaks from training for comps etc.

MH really sucks when it throws a curveball - should've seen it coming better but hey-ho.



Flubs said:


> Hey Jane.....whatever you decide to do is your decision and you know what is best. You won't be letting anyone down at all. No point in taking something on if your not 100 per cent there, either mentally or physically. Hope you get some sleep tonight missis. Xx


Thanks Ollie ((Hugs)) as always! managed to sleep well last night and got up - like a bear with a sore head, was horrible grumpy bear, but hit the sack again at 10am - 2.30pm and am human again! head is clearer and feeling much much more stable.

Am starting to think about tomorrow, packing my bag, planning food for saturday and getting myself preened a bit for the comp (y'know our lady preening lol). I'm not 100% sure I'll do the comp yet, but am looking towards doing it and if my head is clear enough I'll hit it and see how I get on, even if I don't do as well as I'd hoped just being there will be progress (from yesterday).

Fingers x'd I can keep it together. I need a t-shirt saying mood swings in progress I reckon! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Quick update  get this back up and running.

Competition.. Squat 70kg (comp pb), deadlift 90kg (comp pb).. bench.. bombed! yes I ****ed up warming up too heavy did 3x1 40kg and couldn't do it in when it mattered.. so lesson learned. Still chuffed with other two lifts and experience overall.

Today first day back in the gym:

clean and press session

Mix of military press and clean and press from ground and rack. 

15 kg x 10 reps

15kg x 10 reps

17.5 kg x 8 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

27.5 kg x 3 reps

30 kg x 1 reps

30 kg x 1 reps

30 kg x 1 reps

27.5 kg x 3 reps

27.5 kg x 3 reps

27.5 kg x 3 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

25 kg x 5 reps

22.5 kg x 5 reps

22.5 kg x 5 reps

22.5 kg x 5 reps

22.5 kg x 5 reps

22.5 kg x 5 reps

20 kg x 11 reps

yes I know.. I went a bit over the top! lol I missed the gym and was happy on my own in the zone.. oops! lol plan time it is very soon.

cardio was the final set and then 1km run in 7mins 37seconds for a gym challenge.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

next comp - South West Strongwoman (Somerset) 10th August

Events are:

1). log press- reps in 60 secs (clean every rep). 65kg 4pts or 40kg 1pt..

2). car deadlift.. weight to be confirmed but around 100kg heavier weight will be available for extra points.

3). super yolk 150kg 20mtr run or the same run with 190kg for extra points.. 190kg 20 mtr run trumps any 150 run.

4).tyre flip. reps in 60 seconds.. 200kg 1 pt 360kg 4pts.

5). 5x Atlas stones 40kg- 100kg. will offer heavier bonus stone for extra points

I don't think I can make it to 65kg clean and press but if I can manage reps of the 40kg then I'll be a happy bunny and as it's points it's an option.


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats on the comp pb's go you! Did you get your t-shirt for it? Hehe

Just taking part in the strongwoman comp would be well worth it in terms of experience, wouldnt worry too much about the points - that's my two pennies anyway


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Laurat10 said:


> Congrats on the comp pb's go you! Did you get your t-shirt for it? Hehe
> 
> Just taking part in the strongwoman comp would be well worth it in terms of experience, wouldnt worry too much about the points - that's my two pennies anyway


Thanks Laurat, was happy just to compete to be honest as wasn't sure I would.

I didn't do the strongwoman this time so no t-shirt but looking forward to the event in August listed above.. Points are a bonus the experience will be amazing especially as there are three of us going down - all down to earth PL'ers too so game faces will be on but we'll have good company for the journey etc.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlifts this week - Wendlers 5/3/1 up to 75kg for 8 (chuffed with a rep pb on that)

clean and press / strict press session 30kg tons of reps on way up and down

Tyre flips - 14x in one run (3x4) not sure on weight but pretty light so need to find a bigger tyre more local



Had a great surprise in securing sponsorship with JBC Nutrition - not full but every little helps  for a little person like me it's a big deal so I'm happy and hope to do my best promoting JBC  .

Now.. fighting the end of a bitch of a cold and getting caught in hailstones riding friday didn't help.. but

Wendlers week 2 tomorrow -

Can't wait!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wendlers week two..

Squat:

20 kg x 10 reps

20 kg x 10 reps

40 kg x 5 reps

40 kg x 5 reps

50 kg x 3 reps

60 kg x 3 reps

65 kg x 4 reps

40 kg x 6 reps

40 kg x 6 reps

40 kg x 6 reps

40 kg x 6 reps

40 kg x 6 reps

20 kg x 10 reps

Leg Extensions:

25 kg x 15 reps

25 kg x 15 reps

25 kg x 15 reps

Got a cold and a bit out of puff as it's coming off my chest but all good.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats for the sponsorship


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> Congrats for the sponsorship


Thanks Madocks.  not full but every little helps!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlifts

Barbell Deadlift:

40 kg 2 x 5 reps

working sets: (belt on)

60 kg x 3 reps

70 kg x 3 reps

80 kg x 3 +4 reps

50 kg 5 x 10 reps (no belt)

Happy with the 80kg x3+4 worked hard and no bouncing for them but strict form and a pb on reps.

Flat Straight Leg Raise:

5x15 reps.. hate these buggers with a passion but the pain of doms is good and it's working my lower abs

Event in October (13.10.13)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

oh dear.. I've been absent again - slap my hand.

Now.. where should I be.. oh yeah.

Squats yesterday

Squats:

20 kg x 10

20 kg x 5

40 kg x 5

50 kg x 5

60 kg x 5

70 kg x 3

72.5 kg x 3

75 kg x 2

77.5 kg x 2

80 kg x 2

82.5 kg x 2

85 kg x 1 (PB but not full depth)

Assistance:

35 kg 5 x 10

HIIT (yes you read right)

5x20 seconds of mountain climbers

legs died

3x20 seconds of push ups

Lovely session threw caution to the wind but felt strong on all the squats - only didn't do depth on the 85kg as my inner thigh on right side twinged and didn't want a strain. given the 2.5kg increments I figured best not to push it to depth and hurt myself.

Soooo chuffed though!! I squatted my body weight!!

*OHP today *

*
*Clean and Press:

15 kg x 10

15 kg x 10

20 kg x 5

25 kg x 5

30 kg x 3

32.5 kg x 2 (PB)

Assistance

25 kg 5 x 10


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Doing well, 2.5kg soon adds up eh!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> Doing well, 2.5kg soon adds up eh!


It sure does!!

I popped a PB on bench of 42.5kg (so 2.5kg more)

and today.. an extra 5kg on my deadlift - which has taken months due to my recent issues.

so.. I'm over the moon to say I'm officially in the triple figure club.  100kg deadlift and fully locked this time - I refused to count it in February cos it wasn't locked at the hips.

I need to train in shorts or a singlet for heavy lifts though my trousers are fab but catch when the weights get heavy enough for me to drag up my legs. lol

here's a vid from today - not a great lift after locked, as I drop the bar, but was soooo excited. that is a first for me to grit my teeth and pull hard like that, and to drop the bar in excitement! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well.. I had a strongwoman day and loved it!

Squatted full depth up to 80kg (pb to full depth on the 80kg) then worked on closing leg width and getting below parallel for lighter weight.

Yoke - first ever up to 130kg






Followed by 170kg tyre flips - sets of 4 or 5 uphill (slight hill) 4 sets.

Topped off with

50kg stone (PB) to my chest - needed tacky on my top but didn't wanna wreck it.. needless to say tacky is on the top and my nike bottoms now but hey.. it's all good.

I've got a 50kg at home so am pleased to finally be able to work on lifting the beast! Got some rubber matting from Jes and have tape and tacky at the ready..

Though if I'm honest, I did moan like a kid when I took the tape off my arms.. it HURTS!

Lots of bruises but proud of them all.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Finally made it to the gym! Worked a treat.

Did a full body HST workout - it advises a week of rest and I haven't lifted since Friday so it's pretty much a week.

anyway..

Warm up

1 set of 15 reps of the following

30kg squat

40kg deadlift

20kg bench

15kg strict press

5kg flys

3rd plate lat pull down

20kg (dumbbells) straight leg deadlift

2nd plate leg extensions

50kg plates on leg press

15kg pendley rows

2nd plate preacher curls

single plate rotator cuff stuff

15 mins intervals on the cross trainer

Joined up for the Recomp - but no pics, I'll take inches and go from there, you can see me above..  I have a long way to go. Also maybe look at body comp measurement on the gym computer thingy as did that last week - and was ****ed off by the reading.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

JaneN40 said:


> It sure does!!
> 
> I popped a PB on bench of 42.5kg (so 2.5kg more)
> 
> ...


Much appreciated..inspiring for women..thanks  . Great job!!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

First update for a bit.

Friday was my last workout - started work induction on Monday and played havoc.

Did a full body HST workout - it advises a week of rest and I haven't lifted since Friday so it's pretty much a week. Will run this for 2 weeks - 3 days of 15, 10 and 5 reps adding to the weight each time.

anyway..

Warm up

1 set of 15 reps of the following

30kg squat

40kg deadlift

20kg bench

15kg strict press

5kg flys

3rd plate lat pull down

20kg (dumbbells) straight leg deadlift

2nd plate leg extensions

50kg plates on leg press

15kg pendley rows

2nd plate preacher curls

single plate rotator cuff stuff

15 mins intervals on the cross trainer


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

KJW said:


> How's it going now?


Sorry to intrude, but just so you know...lovely Jane decided to take some time out to concentrate on her university course and take a breather. I hope she will come back at some point as she is a lovely and inspiring lady.

I just answered in case you were waiting for her to pop up and she may not. Hope you don't mind..


----------



## Batgirl (Aug 9, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Sorry to intrude, but just so you know...lovely Jane decided to take some time out to concentrate on her university course and take a breather. I hope she will come back at some point as she is a lovely and inspiring lady.
> 
> I just answered in case you were waiting for her to pop up and she may not. Hope you don't mind..


Hello! I couldn't remember my log in and it didn't recognise my email addy, so here I am.. new name and new thread started today.  am not full powerlifting but you can catch up with me under this new name.

Thanks all for thinking of me and Flubs for updating @KJW


----------

